# Honey Nut Stir Fry Shrimp



## Filus59602 (Nov 3, 2002)

Honey Nut Stir Fry Shrimp

Honey Nut Stir Fry Shrimp

1 lb shrimp
3/4 cup Orange juice
1/3 cup Honey
3 Tbsp Soy sauce
1 Tbsp Cornstarch
1/4 tsp Ground ginger
2 Tbsp Vegetable oil; divided
2 large Carrots; sliced diagonally
2 Stalks celery; sliced diagonally
1/2 cup Cashews or peanuts
3 cup Hot cooked rice

Combine orange juice, honey, soy sauce, cornstarch and ginger in small
bowl; mix well. Heat 1 tablespoon oil in large skillet over
medium-high heat. Add carrots and celery; stir-fry about 3 min. Remove
vegetables; set aside.

Pour remaining 1 tablespoon oil into skillet. Add shrimp; stir-fry
about 3 minutes.

Return vegetables to skillet; add sauce mixture and nuts. Cook and
stir over medium-high heat until sauce comes to a boil and thickens.

Serve over rice. Makes 4-6 servings.

**Originally posted by Filus


----------

